# tax back while unemployed



## joflor (11 Nov 2007)

hi could anyone tell me what form i need when claiming tax back for the second time while unemployed. i used from 50 first time around and sent this in with my p45, which was not returned to me .. i got some tax back and was told to reapply after eight weeks. where do i go now


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2007)

I thought that after you filed the _Form P50 _you got another form back from _Revenue _to send in a few weeks later if you were still unemployed? If not just write to them.
[broken link removed]


----------

